# [SOLVED] SCSI error

## dnamroud

Hello,

getting this error from my system on my SCSI card

However my card seems to be fine and working?? 

Do you know why

Thank you

Dany

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> scsi0: FIFO0 Free, LONGJMP == 0x80ff, SCB 0x0
> 
> SEQIMODE[0x3f]:(ENCFG4TCMD|ENCFG4ICMD|ENCFG4TSTAT|ENCFG4ISTAT|ENCFG4DATA|ENSAVEPTRS)
> ...

 Last edited by dnamroud on Tue May 22, 2007 6:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Gentree

check out your kernel config, looks like you have all-the-debugging-under-the-sun option enabled on SCSI.

turn off some unneeded options and you will have a quieter life. Any real errors will still get logged.

 :Cool: 

----------

## dnamroud

After monitoring, I found that this error was related to a bad SCSI cable, after changing my SCSI cable, no more errors seen..

Thank you

Dany

----------

